# Help Finding part numbers & Data sheets



## necromancer (Dec 5, 2014)

i have started this post in this section in the hopes that anyone will share there knowledge on locating part numbers & the data sheets for those parts
in a sense a tutorial on knowing your parts and how to find out what they are made of (Gold or Brass) (Silver or Tin)

i will start with a question, these are some type of ceramic with gold plated termination points on each end, there is a wire running through the centre like if it's a fuse
don't know what there called i just have this photo & numbers that are on the parts:

LF5A
LF8A
LF10A
LF12A
LF15A




thank you for sharing your knowledge !


----------



## etack (Dec 5, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=littelfuse+smd+fuse&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS602US602&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=GYGCVMObDrWPsQTHxIGACw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1920&bih=955

LF is littlefuse

Eric


----------



## necromancer (Dec 5, 2014)

etack said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=littelfuse+smd+fuse&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS602US602&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=GYGCVMObDrWPsQTHxIGACw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1920&bih=955
> 
> LF is littlefuse
> 
> Eric



thanks.
i found this but no plating thickness


----------



## WEEE Ben (Dec 6, 2014)

This would be a fantastic resource if eventually all the small components on boards etc could be identified and a relative data sheet of info on each.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 6, 2014)

yes it would be, but i was hoping just the tiny or unnamed things.

Google also offers Google Goggles for photo Identification.

https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/166331


----------



## WEEE Ben (Dec 6, 2014)

that looks good but I don't use a fancy phone, just a cheap $25 job to take calls.

there's a lot of tiny things on boards yeah, right now i'm trying to figure out what the small silver coloured rectangular thing with thin gold around the edge is.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 6, 2014)

WEEE Ben said:


> that looks good but I don't use a fancy phone, just a cheap $25 job to take calls.
> 
> there's a lot of tiny things on boards yeah, right now i'm trying to figure out what the small silver coloured rectangular thing with thin gold around the edge is.




?? where are you seeing this "rectangular thing" ??


----------



## WEEE Ben (Dec 6, 2014)

I think the're crystal oscillators.
They have a gold trimming along the side, it seems there's many types as a common one is on motherboards.

anyway, I been looking up DS Relays. Contact material - Ag(Au clad) 
so does that mean the contacts are solid silver with gold plating?





http://www3.panasonic.biz/ac/e/search_num/index.jsp?c=detail&part_no=AG231944

Picture came up hopeless but here's one I opened up..






The 3rd item is a mounting bracket of sorts, it's magnetic.
The 4th item is a copper thing with a little gold plated pieces on the tip and the base, so is this Ag(Au clad)? meaning silver with gold plating?
The 5th item are gold plated contacts, so again, silver with gold plating?
The 6th item is non-magnetic and appears to be tiny bits of silver?`

To the left are other types that have various gold plated contacts, again, would they be gold plated on silver or copper? seeing as though data sheets say Ag(Au clad) i'm assuming they are solid silver with gold plating.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 6, 2014)

1.5 minutes to get the info
https://www3.panasonic.biz/ac/e_download/control/relay/signal/catalog/mech_eng_ds.pdf

Ag/Au clad = silver & gold plating, personally i would not want to remove, take apart & process a million of those, your better off selling the whole board.
the copper is worth more as "copper content"


----------

